# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh trung thu 2014 Long Đình Phú Quý quà tặng gia đình

## hoatieu

Tết Trung Thu là cái Tết lớn thứ hai trong năm, chỉ sau Tết Nguyên Đán. Theo Âm lịch, Trung Thu là ngày rằm tháng tám, đây cũng là lúc thời tiết mát mẻ thuận hòa, mùa màng chờ thu hoạch. Nhận dịp này *nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm [b]Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình  có hương vị đặc trưng của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* phong phú với 6 loại bánh mang những tên gọi đầy ý nghĩa: *Long Đình Phúc Quý, Long Đình Tứ Quý, Long Đình Phú Quý, Long Đình Gia Quý, Long Đình Nguyệt Quý, Long Đình An Quý*. Với 8 loại hương vị thuần khiết tự nhiên: trà xanh, đậu đỏ, sen trắng, đậu xanh tảo biển, lá dứa, hạnh nhân, khoai môn và hạt dẻ.

Long Đình Phú Quý với tám chiếc bánh hàm chứa nhiều ý nghĩa sâu sắc. Người phương Đông thường trọng số tám vì nó cùng âm với Phát: Phát tài; Phát lộc;... Long Đình Phú Quý là lời chúc dành cho người nhận sự thịnh vượng, an khang.

*Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* được sáng tạo bởi bàn tay tài hoa về làm bánh Hồng Kông - sư phụ Wang Yue Lun cùng kinh nghiệm và bí quyết gia truyền đã tạo ra sản phẩm *bánh trung thu* hương vị thơm ngon, kiểu dáng độc đáo. Mỗi sản phẩm là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật xứng đáng trở thành món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa, biểu hiện tấm lòng tri ân với đối tác

Với dịch vụ khách hàng chuyên biệt, *bánh trung thu Long Đình* sẽ tặng bánh trung thu đến tận tay gia đình, đối tác của quý khách. Món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa này sẽ được *nhà hàng Long Đình* trao tặng với phong cách trang trọng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* xin chúc quý khách một mùa trung thu hạnh phúc.

*Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại
Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945 

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
Điện thoại:04 3944 7966

Hotline: 0902 286 286
http://banhtrungthulongdinh.vn*

----------

